# anyone know where to get a custom urn



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

I need to find someone who makes custom urns I lost a very close hunting friend yesterday and want to keep him around, i now they made decoys and everything else. if you know of anyone let me know much thanks Jeff


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is one possibility:

http://moosegooserwoodwork.weebly.com/pet-urns.html

I don't know him except that he posts on RTF and seems like a decent guy.

I'm sorry about your friend.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Get ahold of Gander311. He hangs out on the waterfowl forum quite a bit. He's made a few decoy urns and such and does a very nice job. I don't know if he does it for more than just friends, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Later,
Kev


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Here ya go....

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=873566


----------

